# What MIDI controller is this in the new Spitfire video?



## quantum7 (Mar 8, 2018)

It is being used at around the 2:20 mark.

Thanks!


----------



## Quodlibet (Mar 8, 2018)

quantum7 said:


> It is being used at around the 2:20 mark.
> 
> Thanks!






Here you go!


----------



## quantum7 (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## charlieclouser (Mar 8, 2018)

Bummer that it appears that the app needs to be running at all times in order for the Palette to work. That, and the little pop-up that appears whenever a control is moved add up to be deal-breakers for me. Shame, as it looks nifty as heck.


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 8, 2018)

charlieclouser said:


> Bummer that it appears that the app needs to be running at all times in order for the Palette to work. That, and the little pop-up that appears whenever a control is moved add up to be deal-breakers for me. Shame, as it looks nifty as heck.



Yep, agreed 100%. I wouldn’t even mind the app running in the background as you could hide it, but the pop-up is a dealbreaker for sure. Otherwise it’s a really cool concept!

If you don’t need the modular aspect and portability, the Behringer X-Touch compact is a shockingly good piece of kit, IMO - even if “compact” is a bit of a misnomer. Since acquiring Midas, their console hardware has gone top notch, and as long as you have a PC to edit its layout, you can make it do just about anything. Mine is completely tweaked to control all my major sample libraries as well as being a Logic editing tool. 2 layers of high quality assignable faders, buttons & knobs - love it!


----------



## Josh Richman (Mar 8, 2018)

@charlieclouser What are your thoughts on this potential controller approach?

https://vi-control.net/community/th...trackpad-as-a-midi-control-surface-mac.67181/

(I don’t have pallet gear or audioswift + touch pad, but I’m keeping an eye on these input devices. I had a faderport 8 and sold it b/c it didn’t do midi. Replaced with a Behringer X-Touch compact)


----------



## quantum7 (Mar 8, 2018)

The Behringer is still quite bulky. I would like to find something more streamlined.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 8, 2018)

@charlieclouser and @whinecellar for what it's worth, @christianhenson added this below the vlog in YouTube:



> ** CORRECTION ** Palette gear advise me that you can actually switch off the "attention seeking" screen in preferences.



Best,

Geoff


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 8, 2018)

quantum7 said:


> The Behringer is still quite bulky. I would like to find something more streamlined.



Yes, sadly it is a bit thick. As such, I built mine into a custom hardwood control surface along with a few other controllers to form a nice, uniform surface that looks great and is really comfortable. Gotta do what ya gotta do!


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 8, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> @charlieclouser and @whinecellar for what it's worth, @christianhenson added this below the vlog in YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, good deal!


----------



## charlieclouser (Mar 8, 2018)

Well, it's great that you can turn off that attention-seeking pop-up... but I still don't like having background apps running that appear in the app-switching menu. I like to just see Finder, Logic, Ableton... and that's it. But, it's not a total tragedy I guess. I do like the look and modularity of the Palette for sure. 

Too bad you can't make the arcade buttons send MIDI notes - that would be cool for keyswitches maybe? There's probably an overly-complex way to make that happen with some MIDI Translator type app, but since I use keyswitches so rarely I won't be the guy to find out!

It does seem like the MIDI functionality in Palette is either in its early stages, or beta, or whatever, so maybe that aspect of the software will mature over time. The idea of a modular, customizable MIDI controller is very appealing, as long as it has functionality that can rival established devices.


----------



## dbudde (Mar 8, 2018)

If you have a Touch Bar MacBook Pro then this app gives you the ultimate in portability.


----------



## charlieclouser (Mar 8, 2018)

Josh Richman said:


> @charlieclouser What are your thoughts on this potential controller approach?
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/th...trackpad-as-a-midi-control-surface-mac.67181/
> 
> (I don’t have pallet gear or audioswift + touch pad, but I’m keeping an eye on these input devices. I had a faderport 8 and sold it b/c it didn’t do midi. Replaced with a Behringer X-Touch compact)



I like the idea of that app and a touchpad to control X-Y things like the Thrill library, but I don't know if it's possible to use it alongside a trackball and have the trackball still operate as a normal pointing device while the touchpad operates as a MIDI controller. If so, I like it. If not, I'm out.

For now, with situations that require and X-Y control (like Thrill and things like Cinematic Guitars Infinity) I just use two faders and once you get used to it it's fine - but....


----------



## quantum7 (Mar 8, 2018)

whinecellar said:


> Yes, sadly it is a bit thick. As such, I built mine into a custom hardwood control surface along with a few other controllers to form a nice, uniform surface that looks great and is really comfortable. Gotta do what ya gotta do!



Great idea! I’d love to see a photo of that.


----------



## Blake Ewing (Mar 8, 2018)

charlieclouser said:


> Bummer that it appears that the app needs to be running at all times in order for the Palette to work. That, and the little pop-up that appears whenever a control is moved add up to be deal-breakers for me. Shame, as it looks nifty as heck.


I use these, too, and you can indeed turn off the pop up.


----------



## Soundhound (Mar 8, 2018)

I was using it for a while specifically for the x/y function and it worked well. I haven't used it in a while, not because it didn't work, I just haven't needed any x/y control recently and have been mostly on my portable setup. I'll get back to it next month on an upcoming job, and when I'm back to my full setup...



Josh Richman said:


> @charlieclouser What are your thoughts on this potential controller approach?
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/th...trackpad-as-a-midi-control-surface-mac.67181/
> 
> (I don’t have pallet gear or audioswift + touch pad, but I’m keeping an eye on these input devices. I had a faderport 8 and sold it b/c it didn’t do midi. Replaced with a Behringer X-Touch compact)


----------



## W Ackerman (Mar 8, 2018)

charlieclouser said:


> Too bad you can't make the arcade buttons send MIDI notes - that would be cool for keyswitches maybe? There's probably an overly-complex way to make that happen with some MIDI Translator type app, but since I use keyswitches so rarely I won't be the guy to find out!



Palette buttons and dials have supported sending MIDI notes since the initial product release. 







The background app helps me remember which functions have been assigned to each control as I change templates. The ultimate solution would be little OLED screens that display control assignments - _a la_ touch bar. I've got Lemur/iPad templates that do that, but the tactile feedback of the Palette is so much better.


----------



## storyteller (Mar 8, 2018)

For those that like to ride cc11 & cc1 together, setting them up as XY in audioswift turns out to be more fluid and intuitive than two separate faders for me. Just a technique to try if you haven’t already. I think the fader lanes concept that should arrive in a future update will be really handy too.


----------



## lucor (Mar 8, 2018)

W Ackerman said:


> The background app helps me remember which functions have been assigned to each control as I change templates. The ultimate solution would be little OLED screens that display control assignments - _a la_ touch bar. I've got Lemur/iPad templates that do that, but the tactile feedback of the Palette is so much better.


Have you heard about the Stream Deck by Elgato? Might be what you're looking for, I know a bunch of composers who started using it and they are all very happy with it.


----------



## Josh Richman (Mar 9, 2018)

@Soundhound & @charlieclouser
Oh perhaps I wasn’t entirely clear or just hyper focused on the idea of using audioswift/touch pad as a midi slider for cc expression.

(Not so much XY controlling, this isn’t a common need for me. Mouse input works well enough.)

Directly replacing the pallet gear as used by Christian in the video. @storyteller I thought there was a mention of Audioswift being capable of having multiple slider lanes or in the next updates. Interesting setup with XY, that hadn’t crossed my mind.


----------



## charlieclouser (Mar 9, 2018)

W Ackerman said:


> Palette buttons and dials have supported sending MIDI notes since the initial product release.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, that's cool then. I only watched Christian's video and I though he said the buttons could only send ASCII keys. So I guess for guys that use keyswitches Palette could be cool as well. Imagine hammering on big, fat arcade buttons to select articulations? Cool.


----------



## packetslave (Mar 9, 2018)

charlieclouser said:


> Imagine hammering on big, fat arcade buttons to select articulations? Cool.



If that’s the goal, get a Midifighter 3D


----------



## charlieclouser (Mar 9, 2018)

packetslave said:


> If that’s the goal, get a Midifighter 3D



Wow, that even has a tilt sensor so it can send MIDI CC#!?!>!? when I flip my desk over in frustration!


----------



## Golden Frog (May 11, 2018)

Hi. For those interested in AudioSwift, I've release a public beta version update which includes a new controller mode that divides a trackpad in virtual sliders for your sample libraries. Ideal for desktop composers and sound designers, or mobile producers that work with a MacBook and a small keyboard like the CME XKey 25. The trackpad becomes a handy wireless MIDI controller addition. For more information click here.



Best regards,
Nigel Rios
www.audioswiftapp.com


----------



## storyteller (May 11, 2018)

I hope this is massively successful for you. I can't help but think that this is one of those "I wonder why no one thought of this before" moments. It just makes sense to use your trackpad for this.


----------



## Golden Frog (May 11, 2018)

storyteller said:


> I hope this is massively successful for you. I can't help but think that this is one of those "I wonder why no one thought of this before" moments. It just makes sense to use your trackpad for this.



Thanks a lot. I'll appreciate any feedback you can give me after trying it out.


----------

